# b12 sunny



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

well i have some people that are willing to get me nissan sunny parts but the thing is that i need the part numbers if theres interest in sunny parts then I will start a group buy. you guys can get anything you want from the sunny as long as it comes from japan. i can get sunny grill headlights coner lights rear sunny garnish sunny power folding mirrows sunny emblems i mean anything they have the sunny japan book with everything ever made for the sunny but to make sure its the right stuff i need the parts numbers. oh by the way i have cusco jdm N13/B12 front and rear sturt bar the front is adjustable and the back is solid i can get these but theres a wait time for about 3 months because of customs. if anybody wants anything let me know you can instant message me at nismo87b12 on yahoo or AOL messenger.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i guess nobody wants sunny parts or cusco strut bars


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Well it sounds gimicy if you can get your hands on the parts then get them and sell them on ebay or something they will sell.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Well like a gimmick for some, for other whom do not frequent the forum (like myself) I am just comming to read of this. Great show on the Sunny parts, though I once had a dealing with a guy 'across the pond' and it was too hard to deal with him. He was upright seemingly so, though not a company just a person and the huge amount to ship was intense. We would need a group buy for these all I would want is the Sunny clear parking lights.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

thats fine if you think im out to get somebody then i just wont sell anything to anybody i was just trying to help somebody who wants rare unique parts but screw that. last time i help anybody


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

No offence to YOU personally Nismo87R, I was not implying YOU were out to beat a fellow B12'er. All I was typing was an experience I had with a guy in Europe, he did not BEAT anybody, infact, the cost of buying all of these for a private guy just wanting to trade off for some USDM parts not made over there became costly. Meaning 'too hard to deal with him' it was a costly thing for a guy in Europe to want to trade off Euro B12 parts for USDM B12 parts. They have nice things over there like the B12 OEM rear wing (much nicer than the OEM stick-on B12 non-painted wing currently out of production) that we got in the states, cool tails, and other items only found there. Though to them, our items are rare gems and possibly just as marketable due to them not being normal/regular items over there. Everybody wants to have differnt looking things, this is our indiviuality. I was commending you on your endeavour to attempt to acquire these parts for us. Yes, you will have buyers, though I would not stockpile it, just enough to move quickly. Cusco makes great items, though most is only made over there. I would love to have a pre-fabbed Cusco FSTB, though it's not made over here. I was going to use my OEM B15U bar and fabricate the posts and mate this to my B12. If you can get a pre-made bar, done, I'll buy it, if you can get the clear parking lights, done, I'll buy them. Though WE are going to have to show support for YOU meaning a show of MONEY in YOUR hands before you make the commitment to your source to buy these goods.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

I forgot, another thing he wanted was JWT items for sr20, they don't source JWT products over there so buying s3r cams @$600.00 and shipping them to Europe is too costly for me to trade off with him for a wing, some parkers, & a pair of JDM headlamps. It was just too exspensive for us to bother to contiue this after we got shipping qoutes.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Check your PM, Nismo87R.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

mark me down for power folding mirrors.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

sorry about that nismo NOR i tought you wanted both bars well anyways i get each bar at $160 plus shipping


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Any big differences between the Cusco strut brace (rear) and the one from Active Tuning, besides the price?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

ttt, sorry to bring up an old thread but did you ever get any parts? I'd be interested in the "TwinCam Super Saloon" emblem, and power folding mirrors, as well as the Nissan Sunny front grill.

























Either of those grills I would love to have.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

who the phuk is that with a !%@$# damn silver B12 and M-F Virginia tags and I do not know that person and that person deos not phuking know me???? I am phuking PISSED as LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG as I have been trying to find a local B12'er to kick the bobo with. WHO ARE YOU WHERE ARE YOU PLEASE CONTACT ME!!!! 301-536-5157 [email protected] my B12 is sitting in ruin because of lack of many things please fellow B12'er CONTACT ME, I NEED YOU NOW maybe this could be inspiring to me, we can tweek together PLEASE I NEED YOU NOW oh sh!t help me? My once nice car just is a dump pile I actually dug it out a bit over the past few weeks. Garbage all over it, dust, boxes, slop, sh!t, bags, bottles (some w/piss), help me find my B12 any B12'ers in PGC or NOVA, or B-More make contact with me please, PWEEZE!!!???!!!??? :weep: :tear:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Not a M-F damn reply after a week?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry, I couldnt remember who I got that picture from, I searched but couldnt find it....

**EDIT**
Here it is!
http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12...-myself-introduce-myself.html?highlight=grill


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

I love you man! =) I gotta hook up with this guy, hoping he lives in NOVA and not Richmond. Thank you, -G


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u in okinawa, why didnt u call me 

i'll take a 306 Re Nismo front bumper please.


----------

